# Hi, I'm Bob.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Bob
Welcome to the forum.
Post them pics, I like to see 'em.
That rear seat is hollow as it was the original
bouyancy chamber from what I can see.
The other one is in the bow. you might want to restore them
to functional condition for safeties sake.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

I wondered the same thing, but each chamber (front and rear) do indeed appear hollow, and have drainage holes. Would the bouyancy chambers be filled with foam?

Are they really necessary on a boat of this size? 

I can't imagine the front chamber would be very bouyant anyway, given the size of it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Allow me to paint a for instance...

Take the boat out in winter, waters cold.
unexpected wave swamps the hull.
Do you and your passengers want to rely on your lifejackets,
or would you rather be only knee deep in a still floating hull.

I've tried it both ways, the knee deep is the easier way.
Bad things happen, planning for them simplifies the situation.

Your boat, your choice. Those compartments had no foam,
they were air chambers, like an inverted glass.
Patch the holes, fill with packing peanuts,
they're cheap and easy to work with.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

hey Bob, welcome!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool Looks promising  keep us posted ...Dave


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a hull just like that, I miss it. Should be a fun project.

Like Brett said, that rear seat should be filled with foam. The front space is smaller than the back because the back is what keeps the motor from pulling everything down to the bottom. 

If you want to enclose the battery and fuel cell you could build a deck from the transom to the front of the back seat.


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome Bob, that looks like a Johnsen hull or a Mitchell. I have a Johnsen hull that looks almost identical to yours that I just got done with. Nice find.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

> I had a hull just like that


I know, I wanted it! It was the right color and everything. If you would have sold it to me I wouldn't have so much work to do on this one! 

Building a deck out back isn't a bad idea. I've never done anything like that, but how hard could it be? 

I have a lot of work before I get to that point anyway. I am not very patient when it comes to things like this, so it will be a challenge to take my time.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

> Welcome Bob, that looks like a Johnsen hull or a Mitchell. I have a Johnsen hull that looks almost identical to yours that I just got done with.  Nice find.


Have any pictures or links? It has what's left of a sticker on the back but I can't make it out. Hunter?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > I had a hull just like that
> 
> 
> I know, I wanted it! It was the right color and everything. If you would have sold it to me I wouldn't have so much work to do on this one!
> ...


Sell me this one and you won't have to do any work on it! ;D

Deck is easy, hatch not so easy. Not all that difficult though. Picture a deck from the front edge of the rear seat to the transom. You will need to leave a rectangular notch in front of the motor, just enough room to clear the bracket and clamps. Now picture cutting a hatch in the middle of the deck from the back edge of the seat to the transom big enough to get your fuel cell in. 

I got to get back to work. That should get your mind working on a general idea. There are plenty of resources on this site as you know for material and build techniques.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Had to take a break from patching holes. I don't think fiberglass will 'kick' if you're sitting there staring at it. 


I just measured and it looks like I can lay a 1/2" deck on top of the rear seat all the way to the transom, without a notch, and still have room for my motor clamps. 

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll post the pic's up when get home tonight.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, here's an update. There wasn't 50 holes to fix, only 39. I started with sanding the inside down with 100 grit. I reformed and laminated the rod holders, repaired the broken rear corners, fixed a 2' crack in the front flotation compartment, glassed in a 3/4" plywood transom reinforcement, repaired the livewell seperator, and replaced rivets in the rub rail. I then painted everything with Grey 1-part Epoxy floor paint, I hope it holds up ok. I ordered the webbing paint in black (5 cans), so that should make it look a whole lot better.

here's a few before and after pics.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

looking good...


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, the paint was still wet in spots, that's why it looks so blotchy. It should dry a tad bit darker than this, I just hope it holds up. I can't wait to hit it with the webbing paint which should hide all the bumps and waves.


Next on the agenda, dealing with this on half of the hull. Should be an adventure.  :-/











NSFW pic to follow....














Turn back now..


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

ouch looks like fun lol.....the other paint turned out awesome tho it looks like.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I got my webbing spray from Jo-Anne fabrics yesterday, and just hit the deck with it. OK, honestly, that was a little more fun than I thought it was gonna be. It's like silly string. I almost started giggling like a little girl while spraying it. :

It dries FAST. I used 3 cans, have 2 to spare if I decide to build a deck for it.




























So, for now, the deck is done. I need to flip it over and start working on that bottom. It's a real mess.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That came out great.
Nice work.
What happened with the floatation chambers?


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

For now, I just repaired them so they would function as originally designed (air pockets). The front one was really flimsy, cracked stem-to-stern and needed a bunch of cloth. It had a drain hole which I covered. I was really tempted to cut a big hole in it to make an anchor-locker...

I like the idea of adding packing peanuts to the chambers though. I may go this route later.

I haven't decided yet on adding a rear deck, but I figured it needed to be painted and finished under there anyway, if I do decide to go that route. I hope I can find a hatch for the livewell that won't require cutting (7.5" X 18" opening). Do they make them flush-mount? The glass isn't the thickest, and I imagine that inner lip adds a bit of rigidity.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, figured I'd post an update. It's not like I haven't been working on it, quite the contrary. I have flipped it over, and have proceeded to try and take all the gel-coat off. It was really in bad shape, worse than I thought.

this is what probably what 90% of the hull looked like. Man, it didn't look that bad when I bought it. Yes, I paid money for this hull. I just loved the lines of her..










So, I have never done a job like this, so it was a lesson in humility. Sanding with 60' on a variable speed buffer, and finally ended up resorting to a 40 grit flapper wheel. The gel-coat was tough. I learned that only using the side of a flapper wheel and sander is bad.

Here's the transom after repairing 24 holes with fiberglass, and then getting everything flat-like with Dura-Glass.










After throwing on a quart of Interlux pre-Koat, to see where I was at. I thought this stuff was high-build, but it's too thin to take care of the pinholes, which I have plenty of. 










The bow. I know it looks like crap, but I had to do a lot of work up here.












So, now I have to start filling in all the pinholes and gouges with marine putty. I bought 3 more quarts of primer, too. I'll definitely need a lot of primer to take care of all the pinholes, sanded between every other coat I guess. I think the remainder of sanding will be done by hand. I no longer trust myself with power tools. :-[


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

She's looking good Bob. Keep it up.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

NIce work and great post. Keep the step by step pics coming. You will have a real sense of pride in that boat knowing you restored it. It reminds me of a boat I just looked at recently ---I'll buy it and send it your way since you have the experience--just name your price. ;D


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't plan on ever doing this again, but thanks! ;D


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bob, can you look on one of those cans of webbing spray and tell me if its a laquer base or some kind of enamel?


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Can said Acetone and Dimethyl Ether

Here's the MSDS

http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=DBS&UPC=075577006014


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

hmmm... dimethyl ether is supposedly just a propellant. I guess acetone is just the carrier for the dye? 

How tough do you think the black is? will it hold up to abuse or not? usually I don't trust spray bomb stuff, but certain coatings can be pretty good.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I can't speak for longevity as I haven't even gotten the boat wet yet, but I just did a super scientific abrasion test (aka scratch with keys) and the 1-part epoxy scratched off before the webbing paint, if that tells ya anything.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Well, I can't speak for longevity as I haven't even gotten the boat wet yet, but I just did a super scientific abrasion test (aka scratch with keys) and the 1-part epoxy scratched off before the webbing paint, if that tells ya anything.


Tells me you got some touchin' up to do! ;D


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

> Tells me you got some touchin' up to do! ;D


You don't know the half of it. After yesterday, I've got a TON of work to do. See, I ignored the instructions on the cans of Primer, which say something like this: "Apply in a single thin coat, wait 4 hours, and sand".

So, my logic translated this into "Slather on 6 coats of primer and it'll be ready to sand in 24 hours".

I went through six 100 grit 5" loop discs before giving up, due to the paint building up, and basically just balling up and rubbing the paint off.

Sometimes I think I exist just to serve as a warning to others.


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

> Well, I can't speak for longevity as I haven't even gotten the boat wet yet, but I just did a super scientific abrasion test (aka scratch with keys) and the 1-part epoxy scratched off before the webbing paint, if that tells ya anything.



Sounds good, I'm going to hit up the local jo-ann and pick up a can for testing.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Call first. None of the local JoAnn fabrics stores had this stuff in stock. I had to order it online.

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat2975&PRODID=prd33891


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

you should let that 6 coats cure while you fill in the pin holes with putty.


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks like Bob is the guinea pig for this, which is good since he doesn't follow directions from coating manufactures anyways.    sorry Bob, I couldn't resist.  :-X

I messaged Krylon and got this


> > I want to spray webbing paint on the inside of a boat, over fresh catalyzed urethane paint. Is there any possible issues with reactions between the webbing and my base paint?
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Krylon website.
> ...


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

I wouldn't expect Krylon to say anything other than that. I'm not the first to try this, BTW. A few folks over on CustomGheenoe have tried the webbing spray with good results. I'll be the first to tell you if this stuff rubs off easy or anything, though. 

Anyway, an update. I've been working on the boat whenever I can. Lots and lots of sanding. I put a coat of Primer on, and take it back off with 220 grit. I've done that 6 times. 90% of the pinholes are filled, and I think I've gotten the hull about as good as I care too. It won't be perfect, but should look tons better than it did when I got it.

I put on the last coat of primer yesterday. With a guide coat. This comes off Tuesday, and then I'm painting it. I am tired of sanding.










Just ordered 2 quarts of Interlux Grand Banks Beige. I'm torn between spraying and using the roll/tip method. I have everything needed to spray (HVLP Gun,Compressor, filters) but I'll admit I'm not very good at it. I have never rolled/tipped before.

What would you do?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I dislike the clean-up that goes with spraying.
6" small diameter foam roller for gloss finish
and a quality brush gets my vote. Roll and tip is easy.
You'll be surprised by how smooth the foam roller will leave the paint.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

That's what I was leaning towards, too, Brett. I always waste a lot when spraying, not to mention the mess it makes..

thx

oh, you said 6" Small Diameter foam roller? Are the generic 4" foam rollers I picked up at the local hardware store not advised? The ones I've been using for the primer? They leave a pretty bad orange peel. Is a quality brush necessary, too?

If not, what rollers/brush do I need? I've watched the videos on the roll-tip method and think I have that down, but want to use the right materials.

Do I need the 333 Thinner as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know the type of foam roller you have.
I bought the Quali-Tech ultra-fine foam roller.
Contractors pack of 5, for gloss paints and clear coats.
I was surprised to find that they worked well when wetting out
fiberglass cloth with epoxy, they squeezed the air bubbles out
as the epoxy was applied. Also produced a very smooth finish when
gloss coating the Slipper's hull. And did a nice job when using
Interlux beige/tan to non-skid the deck. The quality of the brush
affects how few bristles fall out during painting, and how fine the
tip work will level out. Don't use the chip brushes for finish work.
They shed worse than a hound in springtime.

The 333 thinner is needed for wiping down the hull to finish prep,
and to slow the dry time of the paint so it self levels.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Thx Brett, I'll look for some 'ultra-fine' rollers. The ones I have are 'semi-smooth' and give a finish like the roller on the left in this pic I pulled off of the Quali-Tech site.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

our left or yours? ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Wet sand it. It should work fine.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't want to wet-sand if I don't have to. I'd probably screw it up. I'm hoping the paint self-levels like it's supposed to.

I'm worried about how the gloss will bring out all the imperfections, though. The light color of the paint should help. We'll see I guess.

Did I mention I'm tired of sanding?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Don't want to wet-sand if I don't have to. I'd probably screw it up. I'm hoping the paint self-levels like it's supposed to.
> 
> I'm worried about how the gloss will bring out all the imperfections, though. The light color of the paint should help. We'll see I guess.
> 
> Did I mention I'm tired of sanding?



Well, if the primer is laid on too thick, and it clogs up the sand paper, it needs to be wet sanded. Wet sanding is much easier than it looks.... It's just a bit messier because instead of dust, there's a sludge that comes with it. But it's better for one's lungs.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

I have dealt with the 'primer build up' already. Took it all off when the primer dried. I was just trying to sand too early.

I've wet-sanded before so I know how to do it. Just trying to avoid it, if at all possible.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i did a 15' 4 HS with brightside that turned out pretty good. could have been better with a better roller and brush. I'm about to do my Classic with their Perfection (2 part) but i'm gonna go ahead and get the roller and brush kit from them. i think its around $35 for a few fine rollers, some expensive brush, and some other miscellaneous stuff. I've dealing with these guys, they have a lot of Interlux stuff.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/search.do?freeText=interlux&page=GRID&history=

Oh and your boat's looking great!!! The inside turned out really good. That grand Banks beige is a cool color. i was gonna do my classic inside and out with it.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

> That grand Banks beige is a cool color. i was gonna do my classic inside and out with it.


Cool. The color looked a little 'greener' on the JamestownDistributors website than it does on the cans. Must have been my monitor. I'm going with it anyway.

I hope to get it sanded and ready for paint today. I wasn't able to get any work done during the week because I needed to take a break from sanding and go fishing. Glad I did!


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Welp, a friend came over yesterday and helped me sand. I just couldn't wait to get some color on the boat, so we went ahead and 'got after it'.

I picked up an Ultra-Fine roller from Home Depot, and a 'Purdy' brush for tipping. I rolled while my friend went behind me and tipped out all the bubbles.

Interlux Brightsides is awesome, that's all I got to say. If a doofus like me can do it, anyone can. I am happy with the finish, considering how jacked up the hull was. Paint feels hard already, I may roll it out in the sun in a few hours.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

All that worrying and complaining about scratches and bumps...
Looks "purdy" good to me. Did it require much tipping?
Or did the ultra-fine foam roller leave it fairly smooth?


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Brett!

Yes, every inch required tipping, but just because of the bubbles, and how thick I was laying it on. The fine roller helped a LOT. I can't believe how good that worked. I seriously doubt I could have sprayed and got that good of a finish. The Interlux really does a good job of leveling.

There's some orange-peel to it, but I don't think I'm gonna mess with it. It's plenty shiny. I am very pleased with how it turned out so far.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a boat, your gonna bump and bang it.
Worrying about a glossy orange peel finish
is not something I'd spend any time doing.

Use that boat, abuse it, post them fishin' pics...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like it turned out great!


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for all of the tips and photos Bob. From the photographs, it looks like it turned out great! (You probably don't realize this, but you are motivating some of us to get off of the couch and work on our own projects!) 

If you get the opportunity, could you take some additional photos of your boat and post them up? I would love to see how well the finish turned out. Thanks again, time to go get itchy! :'(


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

For you, Backlash.

Like I said, not perfect by any means, but it turned out better than I expected. Especially considering the shape the gelcoat was in all over the boat. And how much damage I did with the sander..






























How long before I can flip it over and start the finishing stuff? I still have to make a skuff-plate for the outboard, install my hatches,install a grab-rail in the front for the kids, and other little stuff like cleats, rod holders, etc.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I read 4 days on the label for complete dry time.
Check yours....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It really looks great. It should say on the can of paint how long it takes to cure. Once it's cured, you can flip it back over.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

MSDS didn't list complete cure time, and the cans have paint over the labels. I guess a week would be safe, since it's 85 degrees here?

No hurry, it'll give me time to get the scuff-plate made and attached. I also need to find some starboard for the livewell. I want to make a starboard cover with slots for pliers and filet knife..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Per jamestowndistributor website

Interdeck

Drying Information  41 degrees F   59 Degrees F      73 Degrees F    95 Degrees F  
Touch Dry (ISO)        5 hours      4 hours             3 hours         2 hours  
Dry to Walk On         4 days        3 days              2 days         1 day  
Overcoated By          Min-Max       Min-Max            Min-Max        Min-Max  
Interdeck           24 hrs - 4 days  20 hrs - 3 days  16 hrs - 2 days   12 hrs - 1 day  

googled ... interlux brightside dry times


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

damn, bob, that looks awesome. i swear, i'm gonna get after mine soon enough. i hope mine will turn out as good.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Dannyo. I never would have thought I'd have gotten this far. One thing's for sure, I wouldn't have, if not for the help of this forum. [smiley=dankk2.gif]

It's all down hill from here. I expect to be splashing her in a few weeks.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

MOM!


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Bob, thanks a lot! I am sure the pictures don't do it justice either. Fantastic job! You motivated me to get going so I got some work done on my transom today. Thanks! ;D

You have done a great job thus far, keep it up!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Bob, that looks really great. Makes all the work worth it huh?


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Sure does. I can't wait to flip it over and start rigging it.

I'm not real crazy about the paint color, but it hides the 'nasty' pretty well.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I'm not real crazy about the paint color


That's why you use paint, if you don't like the color,
you call the first coat primer, sand it with 320 grit,
and add 2 more coats of a color you do like...

                           ;D

           It's only time and money...
              you wanted a hobby!


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't dislike it enough to go through the trouble. The buddy that helped me paint it said it reminded him of a bowel movement he had that morning.
;D

I just thought it would be 'greener'. Maybe in another 10 years?

Turd-colored or not

This:










Is better than this:










and this:










is better than this:


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Got some little things done Tuesday. Couldn't find a hatch online for my livewell that would fit without butchering, so I made one out of Starboard and another hatch I had laying around. Pretty sweet, but took me a few hours. It locks, so nobody will be able to steal my shrimps or mud minnows. ;D

Start










Finish. It's dirty










Oh, and I made a scuff plate and got that mounted.



















Also stuck my stickers on the boat. If I wasn't going camping this weekend, I'd take it fishing..


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

that boat has come a long way and looking real good, i happen to like the color [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's looking great!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't see your worry about hull color...
you'll be inside looking at web-coat.
And you know running the backwater St. Johns,
your gonna restain that hull to N. Fla Tannic any way.

;D

Lookin' good, finish the riggin', post them pics.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

> And you know running the backwater St. Johns,
> your gonna restain that hull to N. Fla Tannic any way..


I see you're familiar with the area.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, I been creek hopping up in NE Fla for 8 years now.
I bought 2 canoes new the first year we moved up here.
They were glossy white exteriors, green blue interiors.
The interiors look pretty much the same, the exteriors
however, are now an interesting shade of orange-pekoe.


Good thing I like Lipton tea.


----------



## SaltyDawg (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice looking boat. Its sure come a long way.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

This morning I added cleats, a grab bar for the youngins', the bow eye, a roller for the trailer, and fastened down the livewell. Man, Stainless hardware with nylocks for everything was more expensive than I thought.

Mounted the motor, attached the battery and fuel tank, and just HAD to take it for a water test.

She floats! And runs out at a respectable 21mph with the 9.8 Tohatsu. Not tippy! Love the way this boat handles. She drafts probably 5-6". but was stern heavy with the big deep cycle battery, fuel tank, etc.

Couldn't be more pleased with her. Just what I was looking for in a little boat...





































And, the final approval???


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nicely done! congrats!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The skiff looks awesome!


----------



## cojo_69 (Jul 7, 2008)

Love it good job.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice, I like the color too.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to get back out on it. 

That little 9.8 Tohatsu is amazing. I've taken it out 2 times and I still have half a tank of fuel left. It's only a 3 gallon tank. :-? I am very surprised she mustered 21mph on the GPS. I was thinking 15, tops, and lucky to plane.

I do think a little hydrofoil would help it plane faster. Maybe I can make one fashioned after my Permatrim on the big boat. Hmmm.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

She finished up fine.
Just needs to be balanced when you load the boat for a trip.
Stern heavy or bow heavy is not a good thing.
Take the time to figure out a way to even the load out across the entire hull.
Micros are more sensitive to load balance than big boats.


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

It looks fantastic on the water!! You did a great job on the resto and the finish turned out really nice. I love the classic lines on this hull too. Very nice!


----------



## bw77 (Mar 17, 2009)

I like the looks of the interlux paint, how many quarts did it take? I'm considering painting my Riverhawk 13' with it. Did you have to thin it at all?


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

No thinning, but I had a friend tipping behind me as I rolled. It was drying pretty fast in the heat.

Took a little over a quart for 2 coats.


----------



## bw77 (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool, thanks! Let us know how your floor paint holds up on the inside, Ive been looking at floor paint as well.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

> Cool, thanks! Let us know how your floor paint holds up on the inside, Ive been looking at floor paint as well.


Well, it's been about 6 months, so I figured I'd provide an update for anyone interested in how she's holding up.

We've taken the little boat camping with us a few times. It's been in the rivers, ocean, and ICW. It's been great. It's remarkably dry in the 2' chop. Better than you'd think. Love the thing.

My last camping trip I punched a 2" hole clean through the bow below the water line. I was leaning the boat/trailer up against a tree during a storm so it would drain, and it fell off the tree and into a metal rod. :-/ Just got that fixed up last week, ya can't ever tell it was scratched. I got skills now..

The floor paint isn't holding up as well as I'd hoped. It's rubbing through in several high-use spots, like where I put the cooler and fuel tank. Anyway, I thought it would be harder. I wish I would have spent the money for harder paint here.

The webbing is holding up awesome. No worries there at all. It's tough.

The Interlux Brightsides is holding up...pretty good. I was hoping it would be harder as well. I beach the boat a lot and have worn through the paint to primer on the keel in a few spots. HOWEVER, this stuff touches up better than you'd think. A few swipes with the brush and it blends well and lays flat. Overall, I'm happy with the Interlux Brightsides.


Tomorrow the boat and I have an appointment with the Intracoastal at 6am sharp.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the update Uncle Bob...I really enjoyed watching this restoration/build and your update made me look back again at the great work you did on this thing...honestly I got a little pit in my stomach when I read the part about the hole being punched in the hull...but sounds like she's looking like new again!

Dave


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

When I put the hole in it, I wasn't upset at all. Compared to how much work I had put in it, a little hole was nuthin.

Just got back from 10 hours straight fishin. Wife is warming up the fryer and breading the fish.

Did I mention how much I love my boat? I can't believe how well that livewell works. I kept over a dozen mullet on one side, and 3 dozen shrimps on the other without a casualty. It's nice not having to listen to a livewell pump all day.

I probably used 75 cents in fuel today. 5 minutes to load, launch, and clean up. Little boats are awesome. 

A nice little slot Red, that's about to be in me belly.










Caught a ton of Mangroves, and a nice little Grouper. Sailcats and Ladyfish in between. Missed a few bigguns on 6" Mullet...


----------



## rsingleton (Dec 9, 2010)

Bob,

As the saying goes, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.  With that said, I just purchased a 14' Mitchell, found your project history and now think I want to copy your work.  You've had time to use your boat and think about things you would have done differently.  What are they?  What paint would you use on the inside?  Webbing?  Hull?  Any other material changes?  What Hp would you use on your boat?  What shaft length for your motor?  Would you change your color scheme?  If so, why?

Thanks in advance for your candid thoughts and advice.

By the way, I am new to the forum and an inexperienced boat do-it-yourself-er.

1-Ton


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

1Ton,

Yea, the little skiff has been used and abused for a while now, so I've had some time to ponder on what I'd do differently.

I am still very pleased with the boat and enjoy it whenever I can. Structurally, I'm glad I didn't decide to add decks or modify it. I need all the space I can get.

For inside paint, the one part epoxy covered good, but it's rubbing through to glass in a few places. I wish I would have used something a lot tougher here. Interlux BilgeKoat maybe? 

The webbing Spray from Jo-Anne fabrics is tough as nails, surprisingly. No issues there at all.

For the outside, the Interlux Brightsides is holding a shine nice, but is way softer than I'd imagine it would be. It's rubbing through in many places on the bow and is very easy to scratch. However, it's SUPER easy to touch-up and self levels so well, you can't tell where the scratches were. The ease of touchups offsets the durability, in my opinion, so I would use Interlux Brightsides again. Especially for a Noob Tip-Roll technique.

The Tohatsu 9.8 2-Stroke short shaft is great. When I'm by myself loaded for bear there's plenty of power. When I have one of my fat friends with me, I wish I had a few more ponies. But the 9.8 is so light I love it. I'd like a little manual jack plate to raise it up a few inches, as the cav plate is running a little deep, but it's really a non issue..


Over-All, I couldn't be more pleased with the way it turned out. I can't wait till it warms up again.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Found my login/password. I've been lurking here for years and enjoy seeing everyone's projects, and thought I'd update mine. Holy moly. I can't believe it's been 5 years since I finished this little boat. I'll tell ya, my love for this little thing hasn't faded at all.

I was fortunate enough to find a house on the river a few years ago with a pair of lifts, so the little skiff now gets used, a lot. It's the shuttle to the local sandbar, fishing machine, gator tracker, and broke down jet ski puller-homer. 

She's holding up real good. The Brightsides paint still looks decent, but I stopped touching it up years ago. It still shines, I never wash it. The topside paint is flaky and could use a touchup, but the webbing is holding up like iron. Incredible stuff. I had some cushions made for the front and rear seats last year, that was a great addition.











I've gotten fat. The kids are no longer the lightweights they were on our maiden voyage 5 years ago. I cant be far from my cooler... And the wife....well, I wont go there. 

Lets just say I need more power. I decided to put the trusty old Tohatsu 9.8 smoker up for sale to find something with more oomph. To my surprise, it sold within a few hours of posting on Tuesday night. Yesterday morning, the Microskiff gods smiled upon me and blessed me with this peach of a Yamaha 25 smoker. Clean for a '95, aint it?

I hope to bolt it on tonight. I think this will wake the old skiff up.  One of my friends has a small jackplate he's giving me, I might use it. 










I really need to get a poling platform..


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

nice little skiff


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

_"I've gotten fat. The kids are no longer the lightweights they were on our maiden voyage 5 years ago. I cant be far from my cooler... And the wife....well, I wont go there". 
_
Sucks getting older huh?

Great little boat for knocking around!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Really cool how you still have the boat and still like it. People that change boats every year are not to be trusted!!


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

It's tough to beat the simplicity of a 14' single walled fiberglass skiff. I'd sell my other boat long before this one. Maybe my kids will inherit this thing.

The 25hp didnt run for crap yesterday. The carb has been soaking in Chemtool all night, and I pulled/cleaned the fuel pump. If it stops raining, might have a chance to try it again.

I hope the 25 isnt too much engine for it. I might need to shift a bunch of weight up front. The bow shoots way up before the boat leaps from the water.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hydro foil. Like a whale tail will help greatly.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Went ahead and put a carb kit in the 25. All new fuel lines. New Fuel pump. It's a rocket! I cant believe how much more power this 25 has than the old 10hp.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol yea a 25 is great on those hulls. Maybe a bit overpowered for one person but the second you put another person on the boat its perfect


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Looks great still! Reminds me of my old Johnson. Did I miss the make on this? What model is it!


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty sure that's a Mitchell. Should be AWESOME with the 25.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, an old Mitchell. Great hull. The bottom oil-cans a little when it's rough, like a Gheenoe, but it sure is stable. And is a dry boat, for the size. I've had 8 people in it shuttling back and forth to the local sand bar. 

Anyone try Dynamat on the inside of an engine cowling, to deaded the sound a little bit? This old Yammy 25 sounds like a Nascar compared to my quiet Tohatsu sewing machine..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Embrace that sound, for in 20 years or less it will be but a memory


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice little reno. glad to see it is still alive.. my second boat was a 14' almost identical with a 25 on a jack plate with a Fin. Gas tank in bow. I was 13 and well at that age it felt like 90mph. No clue how fast it was with me at about 90# but i had a blast in it.. 

As you said the simplicity of a single hull is amazing.. Thus is why i have another 14' single in my yard 18 years later ready t be redone almost identical to this.. 

Keep up the fun in the little beer toater


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

> Embrace that sound, for in 20 years or less it will be but a memory


Oh, not for me. I like the sound! The wife doesn't appreciate the music of a well tuned 2-stroke at WOT as much as I. ;D

I've got some leftover trac-top from a jet ski project. I wonder if that would be worth lining the inside the cowling. Probably not, huh.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Ended up trading the Yamaha 25 2-stroke for a Yamaha 15hp Four Stroke. I miss the power of that 25. But I must say I like how quiet that 4-stroke is. And the tiller-shift is nice.

But dang this engine is heavy. I cant run it by myself without it porpoising, unless I have a cooler or a kid in the front. I think I need a foil. Debating making my own out of aluminum to match the PermaTrim design.


----------

